# Bass player needed in K/W/Cambridge/Guelph



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

I swear our band is like Spinal Tap for bass players! Yet another has exploded leaving nothing but a little green globule.

My band The Groove Robbers has been together for a couple years and this year had shaped up to be our busiest for gigs. While the momentum had been building we lost our bass player a couple months back and have just last evening lost his replacement after weeks of practice and one gig (which despite his now leaving went quite well).

We play a mix of mainly classic rock tunes spanning from the 60's to current songs in the same vein. We go from The Kinks to the Monkees, to Judas Priest to War to 54-40 to Headstones and many others. 
The one compliment we always get during/after our gigs is the set list we play. 

Anyway, If anyone is or knows a bass player in the Kitchener/Waterloo/Cambridge/Guelph area who can get up to speed on 50+ songs. Hopefully they'd be fans of and probably know most, if not all the tunes in our list or at least be able to pick them up fairly quick. 

If you want to discuss further PM me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Oh no!!!

And the last gig went so well!

Damn!

TTYL

Now for some much needed comic relief: 
Mrs. Greco said.... "Can't you (meaning Mr. Greco) learn how to play bass to help D." ?


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Shoot, if I wasn't leaving for another cruise gig, I'd take a crack at it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Bummer that my work schedule doesn't mesh.
I'm on afternoons, Tues-Sat.
Best of luck.


----------



## Doc Bailey (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamstrung said:


> I swear our band is like Spinal Tap for bass players! Yet another has exploded leaving nothing but a little green globule.
> 
> My band The Groove Robbers has been together for a couple years and this year had shaped up to be our busiest for gigs. While the momentum had been building we lost our bass player a couple months back and have just last evening lost his replacement after weeks of practice and one gig (which despite his now leaving went quite well).
> 
> ...


----------



## Doc Bailey (Nov 28, 2015)

Hamstrung said:


> I swear our band is like Spinal Tap for bass players! Yet another has exploded leaving nothing but a little green globule.
> 
> My band The Groove Robbers has been together for a couple years and this year had shaped up to be our busiest for gigs. While the momentum had been building we lost our bass player a couple months back and have just last evening lost his replacement after weeks of practice and one gig (which despite his now leaving went quite well).
> 
> ...


Hi Hamstrung, Doc Bailey here I grew up playing bass in this era. I know most of these but I'm a little rusty I'd be interested. I live in Cambridge. Would you like to meet for a coffee and discuss further?


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmm. Exact opposite here - we blow up drummers. Well, pretty good for the last year or so.

I'd be happy to sit in on a gig or two if you are still searching for a permanent bass player.


----------

